# Help Needed A.S.A.P



## stedman (Feb 15, 2006)

Due to illness (pigeon lung) my birds have to off my property asap..I've tried craigslist, 4-H, Wildlife Center etc..I live in the Bay Area and willing to drive 500 miles...these are fancy pigeons but not purebred..they must go to a good home please...any help will be greatly appreciated..thanks Joyce
707-315-1398..there are 16 of them...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stedman said:


> Due to illness (pigeon lung) my birds have to off my property asap..I've tried craigslist, 4-H, Wildlife Center etc..I live in the Bay Area and willing to drive 500 miles...these are fancy pigeons but not purebred..they must go to a good home please...any help will be greatly appreciated..thanks Joyce
> 707-315-1398..there are 16 of them...


Just a thought...........if you are willing to drive 500 miles with the price of gas.....why not offer to help pay the shipping cost? It would cost approx. $100 plus two 8-bird boxes. Just trying to help. Good luck.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There are some members in your area who do limited rescue/rehab but they won't be on for a few hours. They might know someone who could help out.

Pidgey


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

hey stedman i live in fayetteville GA i would be willing to take 1 or 2 pairs if possible i could pay shipping if need be thankz robert


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

almost forgot i could also send you a ups approved box if needed


----------



## stedman (Feb 15, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for all of your suggestions..I've never shipped birds before..as I never have been willing to part with any...I'll wait 1 day and see if there are any posts in Ca. first...thanks one and all... 
Joyce


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Joyce,

I'm so sorry for your health problems and needing to give up your birds. We can place them down in Southern California and there may be a pigeon "train" running from Northern California to Southern California soon. If the car transport doesn't work out, then the shipping is a good option. 

If you are willing to drive as far south as Norco, CA then that would be fine, and I would then be hitting you up to pick up other birds on the way down. I'm in Lake Forest, but my rescue partner is in Norco, and that's where the birds would need to go.

Please do let us know how you would like to proceed.

Terry


----------



## stedman (Feb 15, 2006)

*thanks for the help*

Terry
can you email you're # privately so I can speak to you about this...
I can transport, the birds to Norco and bring some back...My problem is they have to be in the back of my pickup and I can't go near them..but I think as long as someone else loads etc...it would be o.k....I am in the chronic stage of this horrible lung disease and can't be near the birds...
thanks....I'll phone you .....Joyce


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Joyce,

Give me a call tomorrow after about 11 AM .. got to get my Dad to an early morning doctor appointment and tonight still have to finish getting some birds out of NYC and a couple of other East Coast locations.

My # is (949) 584-6696 .. I'm on just about every bird rescue list on the planet, so no need to keep this number confidential. See http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm for one ..

Terry


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry I could pick them up at LAX airport and transport*

them down to you if want... let me know....Andi


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

stedman said:


> Terry
> can you email you're # privately so I can speak to you about this...
> I can transport, the birds to Norco and bring some back...My problem is they have to be in the back of my pickup and I can't go near them..but I think as long as someone else loads etc...it would be o.k....I am in the chronic stage of this horrible lung disease and can't be near the birds...
> thanks....I'll phone you .....Joyce


Joyce,
Your birds couldn't go to better people, believe me. So sorry about your illness. Hope things turn around for you soon.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Joyce and I have spoken on the phone, and we have it all set for her birds to come down to Bart's if her place closer to home doesn't work out. I can surely tell you that Joyce loves her birds .. my heart goes out to her.

I have PM'ed her Bart's information, and we're good to go for this Saturday if that is what is needed. 

Terry


----------



## stedman (Feb 15, 2006)

*Hi All*

Well, it looks as though I'm headed to Barts on Saturday...!!!!
You people are the greatest !!!!! I have never seen such a bunch of kind caring people....every last one of you...It is very difficult to have to get rid of someone that you love with all of your heart...just ask Terry, I was blubbering on the phone with her this a.m....she assured me that they are going to a wonderful place.....I'll keep you posted on the move...thanks again.
Joyce


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Joyce,

You are truly "good to go" at Bart's. All will be well, and you will be happy with where your birds are.

Bless you for finding a place for them!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Joyce,

I know how hard it must be to part with your birds, as mine are like my own children.

You really have nothing to worry about with your "kids", as they will be in great hands. 

Please take care of yourself, and remember this step, as hard as it is, will ensure your health, which you must think of first and foremost.

I have pigeon lung myself, and know how devistating it is.

Thank you for your great care and concern for yourself and your birds.


----------

